# Spinnfischen Boltenhagen



## VC1 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich in 2 Wochen für 5  Tage nach Boltenhagen mit meiner Familie fahre, möchte ich natürlich nicht ganz aufs Angeln verzichten. Wir sind im Dorfhotel untergebracht. Ich wäre für Tips dankbar, wo man dort zum Spinnfischen hinfahren kann.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

Von der Seebrücke aus nach links immer langen Hafer. 
Da ist die Steilküste sehr gut zum Spinnangeln.


----------



## Ostseestipper (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

Stimmt, Steilküste ist ok , wenn Du 'ne Wathose mit hast.
... und nicht vergessen, ... absolute Mefo-Schonzeit in MV#h

Gruß Mark


----------



## elbetaler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

Habe vor einiger Zeit im Büro des Hafenmeisters in Tarnewitz (Weisse Wiek) eine Landkarte entdeckt, in welcher Schon- und Schutzgebiete eingetragen sind.
Weil: gute Strecke....., der Bereich um die Spitze der Steilküste gehört u.a. dazu. Die Schutzzone grenzt seeseitig immerhin an der 10-Meter-Linie. Ich habe erstmal wie`n Bus geguckt, gehört das Gebiet doch schon immer zu den Lieblingsstellen und kontrolliert hat dort auch noch keiner. Doch, einmal. Damals, die Genossen der NVA und ein Aufseher im Schlepptau.
In der Mefozeit stehen manchmal dort mehr Angler im Wasser, als es dort Steine gibt. Selbst das Angeln vom Kleinboot in Rufweite zum Zerstörer der Fischereiaufsicht blieb unbehelligt. Deshalb die Frage, wie ernst diese Schutzgebiete zu nehmen sind.? Denn als Beispiel vor Lübeck bzw. Neustädter Bucht sollte man nicht ohne Plan drauflos angeln! Kann teuer werden.
Kann o.g. Problem der Schutzgebiete jemand verbindlich aufklären?


PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Byron (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

Wenn du Großklützhöved meinst ist dort das angeln von Land aus erlaubt...
www.naturschutz-wismarbucht.de/seekarten/


----------



## VC1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

Moin zusammen, 

Danke für die Antworten. Die Schonzeit ist mir bekannt und meine Wathose ist auch mit dabei.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## elbetaler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

@Byron:

Danke für deine Reaktion. Sehr viele scheint das ja wohl nicht zu interessieren. Leider hat die Website gestreikt, deshalb konnte ich mir das noch nicht ganz genau betrachten. Aber sonst hast du genau den richtigen Link genommen. Wollen mal hoffen, dass du Recht behälst #c

PETRI und TSCHÜSS.  #h


----------



## mathei (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> @Byron:
> 
> Danke für deine Reaktion. Sehr viele scheint das ja wohl nicht zu interessieren. Leider hat die Website gestreikt, deshalb konnte ich mir das noch nicht ganz genau betrachten. Aber sonst hast du genau den richtigen Link genommen. Wollen mal hoffen, dass du Recht behälst #c
> 
> PETRI und TSCHÜSS. #h


wenn ich die karte richtig lese. ist angeln von land aus erlaubt.


----------



## Byron (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

@elbetaler

Da die Kontrollen an der Außenküste nicht wirklich stattfinden, in den letzten zwölf Jahren bei mir nur einmal und das obwohl ich während der Saison fast jeden tag im Wasser bin, kann ich dir dazu nicht mehr sagen. Aber so wie das auf der Karte zu sehen ist darf man dort angeln, auf jeden Fall von Land aus, von diversen Wasserfahrzeugen kann die ganze Sache schon anders aussehen.
Was uns Anglern in MV entgegen kommen kann, ist die neue geplante Küstenfischereiverordnung, die vorsieht das die Stellnetze mindestens 300m vom Ufer entfernt stehen müssen, teilweise konnte man ja locker drüber werfen...


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wenn ich die karte richtig lese. ist angeln von land aus erlaubt.



Ich bin auch auf die (zugegeben professionell gemachten) Karten hereingefallen !!!

Diese haben aber keinerlei gesetzliche Grundlage !
Das ganze ist eine Naturschutzseite.
Lest mal auf der Startseite :



> Unser Ziel ist dabei, durch *freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung* amtliche Befahrensregeln, die eine Nutzung außerhalb der Fahrrinne verbieten, zu vermeiden. Dieses Ziel können wir nur erreichen, wenn sich alle Wassersportler an unsere *Vorschläge *halten.
> 
> ...Liebe Besucher der Wismarbucht, bitte beachten Sie beim Fahren und Ankern in unserer Bucht unsere *“Freiwilligen Befahrensregeln“*. Sie werden dabei viel Freude und Entspannung beim Genießen einer ungestörten Natur erleben.


----------



## mathei (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf die (zugegeben professionell gemachten) Karten hereingefallen !!!
> 
> Diese haben aber keinerlei gesetzliche Grundlage !
> Das ganze ist eine Naturschutzseite.
> Lest mal auf der Startseite :


ja nach einigem gemöle habe ich es gefunden.

also sind wir wieder legal unterwegs. :vik:


----------



## elbetaler (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*

Fazit:

Wer sich als Angler an die geltenden Bestimmungen, die sich zum einen aus dem Besitz der gültigen Erlaubnisscheine und zum anderen aus den Hinweisen und Paragraphen der Küstenfischerei-Ordnung (usw....) ergeben, hält - hat nichts zu "befürchten".
Für mich gibts beim angeln fast nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn man sich ständig nach allen Seiten umdrehen muss und im Wissen, dass man ilegal angelt, erwischt zu werden. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, liegt schon paar Jährchen zurück. Nur soviel: Diesen anschliessenden HickHack muss ich nicht nochmal haben. Für die gezahlte Straf-Summe hätte ich mir Angelkarten auf Jahre hinaus und super Tackle zulegen können. Deshalb bin ich schon irgendwie geheilt und schaue auch zweimal hin, ob mein Tun am Gewässer einer Behörde nicht passen könnte. "Weichei!","Angsthase!"...... mir egal. - Ich angle legal ruhiger und Erfolg und Erholung kommen auch nicht zu kurz.
Selbst wenn es NUR...  eine Naturschutzseite ist, bedeutet es doch, dass man in den bezeichneten Schutzzonen auch besonders unterwegs sein sollte als Angler. 


PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## mathei (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen Boltenhagen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 
> Wer sich als Angler an die geltenden Bestimmungen, die sich zum einen aus dem Besitz der gültigen Erlaubnisscheine und zum anderen aus den Hinweisen und Paragraphen der Küstenfischerei-Ordnung (usw....) ergeben, hält - hat nichts zu "befürchten".
> Für mich gibts beim angeln fast nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn man sich ständig nach allen Seiten umdrehen muss und im Wissen, dass man ilegal angelt, erwischt zu werden. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, liegt schon paar Jährchen zurück. Nur soviel: Diesen anschliessenden HickHack muss ich nicht nochmal haben. Für die gezahlte Straf-Summe hätte ich mir Angelkarten auf Jahre hinaus und super Tackle zulegen können. Deshalb bin ich schon irgendwie geheilt und schaue auch zweimal hin, ob mein Tun am Gewässer einer Behörde nicht passen könnte. "Weichei!","Angsthase!"...... mir egal. - Ich angle legal ruhiger und Erfolg und Erholung kommen auch nicht zu kurz.
> ...


na dann steht doch mal ein abendlicher gemeinsamer einsatz mit watthose nix mehr im wege. oder ? papiere haben wir ja. #h


----------

